# Hochformat - Querformat - Größe



## Stefanmeier (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo PS-Fans,
ich frage mich gerade, warum ein Bild, dass ich im Hochformat gespeichert habe weniger KB hat als eines im Querformat. Es handelt sich um das gleiche Bild. Ich hab´s nur gedreht.

Gibt es eine einfache Erklärung? 

Danke & ein tolles neues Jahr
Stefan


----------



## Consti (4. Januar 2005)

Hi, es kann am Format liegen. Ich meine dass ich mal folgendes gelesen habe:

Einige Bilder werden in Reihen unterteilt und dann gespeichert, nehmen wir mal folgendes Beispiel (jeder Buchstabe ist eine Beliebige Farbe)

AAAAABBBBB (das Format könnte sich merken, 5x A und 5x B)
CCCCCDDDDD (das Format könnte sich merken, 5x C und 5x D)

Jetzt drehen wir das Bild einfach mal:

CA (Nun muss sich das Programm 1x C und 1x A merken, das ganze jetzt 5x, da wir 5 Reihen haben)
CA
CA
CA
CA
DB (Nun muss sich das Programm 1x D und 1x B merken, das ganze jetzt 5x, da wir 5 Reihen haben)
DB
DB
DB
DB

Men merkt so, obwohl das Bild gleich ist, das es beim 2. Beispiel mehr speihern muss.
Es gibt einige Formate, bei denen ist das der Fall, bei anderen nicht (Bmps müssten eigenltich immer gleich gross sein, da sie nicht kompriemiert werden, anders bei Jpgs oder sonst was)

Leider kenn ich mich mit den Methoden nicht so ganz aus, sodass dies auch völlig falsch sein könnte, doch ich glaube, dass ich das so schon einmal so gelesen habe - und es ist ja eigenltich auch recht logisch, oder?


----------



## Stefanmeier (4. Januar 2005)

Erst einmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das würde bedeuten, dass dieser Effekt auch umgekehrt funktionieren müsste - also je nach Bild/Motiv auch unterschiedlich auftreten kann!?

Stefan


----------

